# Endometrin and irritated cervix..bleeding!



## bboopboop

I am 9 weeks pregnant with a healthy bean. Strong heart beat and ultrasounds look great. On Sunday I started bleeding and went to the er. They did a pelvic exam and ultrasound. Baby was great..no leaking on ultrasound, cervix is closed but my cervix is very irritated. Could this cause bleeding? I am doing vaginal suppositories 3x a day and this may be irritating my cervix.
I went home and about 3 hours later I had a bit more bleeding which slowed down and turned to dry brown then went away. BTW the pelvic exam was rough and he was in there squeezing around. 
Yesterday I saw my ob and he said everything looked fine. No blood, cervix still closed, baby still great. He also did an exam. I went home and around 8 I started bleeding again dark dark red and now it has changed to brown and is getting lighter. 
My dr says everything is ok but I just worry so much because bleeding is so scary. I am guessing its my cervix that again reacted to the exam? :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

hey i am having the same issue! i am 5.5 weeks pregnant and began having some spotting/bleeding at 4 wks and have had it about 5 times since. The dr office says its from the endometrin and my cervix (i havent had an ultrasound yet)... they told me to use my finger to insert, which i did, but i still spotted. I went on progesterone injections yesterday to see if that helps but who knows. I think it will take several days. My beta has been going up nicely since the spotting started so thats the only explination as of now. I think that stuff really dries you up and the cervix gets irritated and the vaginal lining does as well.


----------

